# How can I make this attractive?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty poor pictures but it looks like your trying to jam a qt. of jello in a qt. jar.
Two much furniture, an office area and a dinning room all jamed into a small space. Something has to go.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

joecaption said:


> it looks like your trying to jam a qt. of jello in a qt. jar..


wouldn't that fit? jello flows pretty well and is easy to break apart and squish? :laughing:


I do second the notion of needing to clean up the space with less furniture. and if white seems to get too dirty, paint it off white.


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys, I am not asking about the room, I am just asking about the wall with the island and the post. How can i make that attractive? Trims? etc....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Scroll down on this site to see some simple to do low cost ideas.
http://goodlifeofdesign.blogspot.com/2010/08/architecture-and-color-for-walls-in-my.html

All are done with simple, easy to find mouldings.

Just make sure to prime and paint the trim before installing.


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

oh God, is anyone really reading what i am asking for. I am just taking the damn wall with the opening and the post on it. Not the room!!!!!! There is a reason the room is not in focus.


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

anandmistry said:


> Honestly, we got your point. But, I can't stop my self to add comment regarding your room. For your entrance you can go with ceramic vases. It may cover your wall. If you are irritate with white color so, why should not try another bold color
> ?


lol ya, everyone seems to focus on the room, but that is not a big issue for me.
Can you show me any samples pics for ideas? What do you call this half wall with the post??


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

you can doll it up by putting mouldings to look like wainscot panels
as for the dirty you got me?


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

christoff said:


> you can doll it up by putting mouldings to look like wainscot panels
> as for the dirty you got me?


Chris can you please show me a sample? Unless i see something visually it wont really make sense to me. Cant google it coz i dont know what this structure is called 
thanks


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

try this
http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/need-dining-room-paint-ideas-pics-152163/

go down towall panels and see pics of wainscotting


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks guys,
paint, specially white paint seems to get dirty very fast. Would it be a good idea to put ceramic tiles on the top?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

take it down if the pillar isn't a structural support & open up the entrance to the LR


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Well, let's see. You could have a wider counter top installed and pull a couple of bar stools up to it. I think ceramic tile would look nice too. It would jazz it up a bit, and it would be easy to keep clean. I think I would add a larger apron molding just under the overhang as well.
It would also be a good spot for an aquarium. It would look nice from both sides.


----------



## sweetnyx (Jul 17, 2012)

*pony wall*

When there is a quarter or half wall I've always referred to them as a pony wall.
I don't have any pics for you, sorry. However I can give ya a couple of ideas. First decide if you want a physical separation from your entry (I'm guessing) and your living room. That's what the pony wall is designed for, so you don't just fall into a room. You could just keep the columns, too, and get rid of that pony wall. You could dress it up with moldings, like others, have suggested. As far as the white goes, you could tile it. You could paint it in any faux finish of your liking, preferably semi-gloss, easier care. I'v seen everything from fish tanks to art installations incorporated in and on entry pony walls. As always your only limitations are your imagination and budget of course. Sit on your couch or stand looking into living room and try to envision what you want your space to say about you, after all the this is like your houses way of shaking hands and introducing its self.. so who are you, who do you want to be. :wink: I hope even with out pictures I gave you a way to get started.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

How about having a mirror cut to size and put it on top of the island?

You can clean it often and won't look dirty. 


Good Luck


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it suffers most from just being too white. 

I would start by pulling the tan color out of the tile. Use a lighter tint for the base cove moulding and the pillar. Then for the wall use a darker shade thereby blending the wall into the floor visually. It will look classier and richer than leaving it white in this case. 

As for the top. I would think of taking it down a few shades more in the same hue or bringing the nice wall color you have to it. I would smooth it out and paint it with a nice quality acrylic semi-gloss to improve washability. You could even hit it with and high gloss alkyd. 

Other options would be to replace it with a piece of solid warm tone Corian or even a piece of warm tan brown marble might work.

If you can click some clearer pictures I can build you some color charts/wheels. I am not sure I can make the one you posted work but will play with it later. I think if you were to photograph again pointing the camera at something other than the white wall for a meter reading, the overall pic will not be so shadowed and dark. With what you sent, your camera is adjusting everything for the white wall it is reading. Can do?

I would propose to run your project through Benjamin Moore's Personal Color Viewer too but you can do that also. Just upload your pic, mask it off, and paint away!


----------



## shampoo (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas guys, I'll try to take some more pics.


----------



## shasta37 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Looks like a room divider...*

Without a floor plan, I'd call it a room divider. To my eye, it's too wide for its height.

If the column isn't load bearing, an option is to demo the whole thing.

If it has to stay, I'd remove the top of the wall and replace it with hardwood; natural finished.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

You could put a marble or laminate counter on top, or re-surface with stained wood. The sides could also be stained wood panels or wainscotting as someone else suggested. You could try to match the floor color with the wood stain.

You could also resurface the sides with stone or brick veneer and put a nice stained wood finish on top. If budget is a concern, professional painters can paint the knee wall to look like stone or brick, which should be cheaper.

I would get rid of the round column if not needed for structural support, or at least replace it with a smaller, more attractive rectangular column that can be painted or stained if it is wood. To replace it, you will need to provide temporary support under the beam near the coloumn with 2 x 4's nailed together (I would use three or four to be certain).

Kevin
www.home-additions-startup-guide.com


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Eeewww! Don't tile it. Imagine all that grout cleaning you'll have to do!!! Unless you plan on doing some amazing mosaic
Lose the pink whatever in the left of the photo and lose the pink flower arrangement
I'm guessing you can't lose the lounge or the mat so use the colours in them.
I think I see a nice green in the mat? Copy it. Sure would hide the dirt :yes: Use a gloss paint thats easy to just wipe off. Maybe a few shades lighter than the green in the mat. 
Or.........
Whats the predominate colour in your favourite piece?
Whats your favourite colour in your favourite piece?
Use it!!!

Then find something a little minimalist to sit on the ledge. Just one nice piece. Or maybe a small collection of things that go together?
I think your furniture is just fine - just don't over clutter when you have darkish stuff (been there lol)

Different strokes for different folks as the saying goes

And just a little splash of colour with dark stuff is good. Just keep it unified.

Good luck and please post a pic of the 'after'


----------



## mikiohung (Sep 18, 2012)

I am a bedding designer, I can give you some idea with the bedroom decor, but not others. may be you should search in google, best wish.


----------



## HoweD (Mar 5, 2011)

Custom banquette towards the seating area. Think Chesterfield tufted leather. Half of the island thing could use a high gloss veneer, a walnut. The seating side meets the counter with a molding piece. A down lighted, framed, walnut panel imitates wainscoting. Got art? Hang it.


----------



## rnk84 (Sep 28, 2012)

The first think I thought when I saw it was that it would look really neat if you did some mosaic tile work on top... if you do mosaic there will be more than one color so dirt won't show as easily. I would paint the columns a darker color and pick something that compliments the mosaic. Now I'm half tempted to say to continue the mosaic on the back side of the odd structure and use the column paint toward the living room area, but that may be overkill so maybe just paint it all... or start it and then decide


----------

